# Gensplash Howto! For love-sources

## Blutkind

Well i've been tinkering with gensplash for a few days now, with a bit of 

spocks help and some pointers, i was on my way, below is a guide so that any of you who want to use gensplash can At your own leasure.

 For those who've already patched there kernel's you can skip to step4.

 You can get a pre-made gensplash initramfs file below, that's if you don't want to go through the whole process, but building the kernel and splashutils are still required.[b]

http://love-sources.climbatize.net/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

[b]Kernel tested on

2.6.8-rc2-love2

What you'll need

gcc 3.3.4 (for splashutil, just as a dependency for stdarg.h compiles with gcc 3.4.1-r1 just fine).

FBSplash patch. http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch

splashutilhttp://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/splashutils-0.9-pre01.tar.bz2

mkinitscript Which is below.

bootsplash reverse patch http://love-sources.climbatize.net/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.7-love.diff.bz2

Ok now here we go assuming you have linux-3.6.8-rc2-love2 emerged and the symlink points to /usr/src/linux you can now proceed to patching the kernel. First download http://love-sources.climbatize.net/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.7-love.diff.bz2  this patch to the /usr/src/linux directory, then do the following.

```

bzcat bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.7-love.diff.bz2 | patch -p1 -R

```

That should have taken care of removing bootsplash for you.

Note: Don't use the bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.7.diff from the bootsplash.de site it will fail. Now we get to patching the kernel to support fbsplash aka Gensplash. You will need to download this patch to the /usr/src/linux directory, http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch after you've downloaded that apply it like so.

```

cat fbsplash-0.9-2.6.8-rc1.patch | patch -p1

```

Step 3

First compile your kernel like so. You'll need to so that splashutils can manage a dependency created by a fully compiled kernel and so that you create a new bootable kernel with fbsplash.

```

cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config ~/.config

make mrproper

cp ~/.config .

make oldconfig

make menuconfig(go to )Device Drivers  ---> Graphics support  ---> and make sure [*] Support for frame buffer devices is checked * <. Also make sure you have <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                  (640x480@60) VESA default mode (NEW) + 

Console display driver support  ---> [*]   Video mode selection support +

<*> Framebuffer Console support and 

Logo configuration  ---> 

[*] Bootup logo

[*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo (NEW)

and finally 

[*] Support for boot-up splash screen & graphical backgrounds on consoles now do what's needed below)

make && make modules_install

```

After you've applied that patch we can continue to step 4.

Download http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/splashutils-0.9-pre01.tar.bz2 note: This isn't the same as the util's from bootsplash similar but not from the bootsplash 'ebuild'. Create a directory for that /usr/src/splashutils and then untar it in that directory. 

```

tar -xjvf /dir/to/splash/download/splashutils-0.9-pre01.tar.bz2 -C /usr/src/splashutils
```

 Ok now you're done with that, now we need to create a /usr/src/linux symlink within the splashutils-0.9 folder that was created. by doing the following.

```

ln -sf /usr/src/linux

```

Now that that's complete you can now 'Build' the software by typing the following.

```

make
```

Ok now when you're done with that step run the above command it and should compile then you'll need to copy over splash_helper to the /usr/src/init directory Which is created in step 5. Next you'll run ./set.sh which should setup the /proc/splash for you properly which is in the /usr/src/splashutils/splashutils-0.9 directory and is created with the above step and can only run after you've rebooted into a kernel with fbsplash enabled in it.

All themes are to be placed in /etc/splash/<themename> and all bootsplash themes can be used.

Simple eh? Well that's not the fun part yet. That software will all need to 

Ok next. we get down to the initramfs_data.cpio.gz file that we will need to create.

Step 5

Now before you copy over vmlinuz or bzImage or System.map it's time to create that spiffy "initramfs_data.cpio.gz" file i was talking about just before.

You'll need to make a directory for this as well. I created /usr/src/init for the job. Now download these two files ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/klibc/klibc-0.116.tar.bz2 and ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev-025.tar.bz2

download those both into the /usr/src/init folder and leave them alone the script will handle them by itself. Now for the script. This script was original created for LFS, and is intended for it BUT i'm using it for Gentoo's gensplash the original post is here http://linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-hackers/2004-June/001424.html. The script is modified so don't use the one in that url. Use this one below.

```

#!/bin/sh

tar jxf klibc-*.tar.bz2

(

cd klibc-*/

ln -s /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build linux

sed -i 's,^REGPARM_OPT.*$,# &,' klibc/arch/i386/MCONFIG

make

)

tar jxf udev-*.tar.bz2

(

cd udev-*/

make USE_KLIBC=true USE_LOG=false KLIBC_BASE=`echo $PWD/../klibc-*/`

)

mkdir -p image/{dev,etc/udev,proc,root,sbin,sys}

ln -nsf sbin image/bin

mknod image/dev/console c 5 1

mknod image/dev/null c 1 3

cp klibc-*/ash/sh image/sbin

cp klibc-*/utils/static/{chroot,dd,fstype,mount,umount} image/sbin

cp udev-*/{udev,udevstart} image/sbin

cp splash_helper image/sbin

cp -rf /etc/splash image/etc/splash

cat >image/etc/udev/udev.conf <<"EOF"

udev_root="/dev/"

udev_db="/dev/.udev.tdb"

default_mode="0600"

default_owner="root"

default_group="root"

udev_log="no"

EOF

cat >image/etc/udev/udev.conf.host <<"EOF"

udev_root="/root/dev/"

udev_db="/dev/.udev.tdb"

default_mode="0600"

default_owner="root"

default_group="root"

udev_log="no"

EOF

cp udev-*/etc/udev/udev.rules image/etc/udev

(

cd image

find . | cpio -o -H newc | gzip -9 >../initramfs_data.cpio.gz

)

```

Now that should have created the spiffy initramfs_data.cpio.gz file for you. Now do the following.

```

cp initramfs_data.cpio.gz /usr/src/linux/usr

cd /usr/src/linux

touch usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

make (do this after you've already compiled the kernel once)

```

Now we're ready to copy over your bzImage and System.map.

```

cp System.map /boot/System.map

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage(Name of your kernel or custombzimage mine is /boot/blutkind)

```

Now you will need to edit your grub.conf or your lilo.conf and do the following mine is like so.

```

title=BLUTKIND

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/blutkind video=vesafb:ywrap,vram:16,1280x1024-16@85 splash=silent 

```

Save that and reboot to test it.

and for lilo.conf

```

 image="/boot/bzImage" 

 label="<Your name here>" 

 read-only # read-only for checking 

 append="hdc=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,vram:16,vertxhoriz-bit@hz splash=silent "

```

now save that type lilo and you should be done. Now reboot.

Note: You will not have a scrolling "Boot status bar" so you can test the bootup sequence by setting it to verbose before using splash=silent.

Edit:

To allow the themes to work here's how to do it so you can use the set.sh script from splashutils.

1) cp <themename> to /etc/splash

2) cd /etc/splash/themename/

3) mv config/bootsplash(or*)-resolution.cfg (to)resolution.cfg

4) nano resolution.cfg and edit where the images point to.

5) Save the config and do ./set.sh  :Smile:  should work.

Note: the script above copies whatever themes you placed in /etc/splash to the initramfs

You can fix it by editing the line that has:

themename needs to be replaced with the theme you want in the initramfs.

```

cp -rf /etc/splash image/etc/splash

change it too

cp -rf /etc/splash/themename image/etc/splash

```

if you get an error opening /proc with the set.sh don't worry you need to reboot into the new kernel to use it. 

(I'm still revising the post as i go along)

Edit: Revised Again, moved step 4 to step 3 and vice versa.

Have fun.

Thanks to 

Spock of gentoo.org for writing gensplash, and thanks to Alexander E. Patrakov for the initramfs for LFS, v. 0.0.1 guide. Note if you want to revise this guide please do so in the reply's below and i'll fix the post.[/code]

----------

## Pink

Hey, nice how-to blutkind. Thanks for that.

Can I ask that you go through the post and try and sort out the code tags as they are not working for some reason and it does make it a bit difficult to follow.

I'll try this later and let you know how it goes   :Very Happy: 

(oh, then I'll put win4lin on it, obviously   :Razz:  )

----------

## Blutkind

I've fixed that [code] deal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## snekiepete

Do you need the vesa-tng for this?

----------

## Blutkind

I've not tested it with vesa-rrc yet, you can test it if you wish. I used vesa-tng myself and it worked flawlessly. So i suggest going with vesa-tng but for those who cannot use it try out vesa-rrc and tell me how it goes.

----------

## snekiepete

Code:

ln -sf /usr/src/linux 

sorry for my ignorance, but where do we apply this symlink?

----------

## Blutkind

 *Quote:*   

> Ok now you're done with that, now we need to create a /usr/src/linux symlink within the slashutils-0.9 folder that was created. by doing the following.
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -sf /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

----------

## snekiepete

oh yeah within..... I know what that word means.....sorry bout that

----------

## Blutkind

No problemo.

----------

## snekiepete

I am stuck making splashutils, is there a way to use it without gcc-3.3.4?

----------

## Blutkind

I have gcc 3.4.1-r1 merged but splashutils i believe requires 3.3.4 stdarg.h or something of that sort. You can have both safely merged together by the way.

----------

## snekiepete

ok thanks, so far so good, just have to wait for gcc to uprade

----------

## boroshan

the klibc links is broken. Current version is klibc-0.152.tar.bz2

----------

## GaryMercer

If you need the klibc 0.116, use this url instead

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/klibc/Stable/klibc-0.116.tar.bz2

----------

## scaba

i get the following error during 'make' in step 4. i'm using 2.6.8-rc2-love3, gcc-3.4.1-r1 and splashutils-0.9-pre02.

```
  CONF    libjpeg

  MAKE    libjpeg

  CONF    zlib

  MAKE    zlib

  CONF    libpng

  MAKE    libpng

  CC      kernel/splash_kernel.o

splash_kernel.c: In function `main':

splash_kernel.c:33: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_KERNEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash_kernel.c:33: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

splash_kernel.c:33: error: for each function it appears in.)

splash_kernel.c:72: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

simon splashutils-0.9-pre02 #
```

any ideas?

----------

## GaryMercer

I am having problems...

GCC-3.3.4.r1

I am using love-sources 2.6.8-rc2-love3, so I start from step 4.

Downloaded the splashutils file, created the link and the make was successful.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok now when you're done with that step run the above command it and should compile then you'll need to copy over splash_helper to the /usr/src/init directory Which is created in step 5. Next you'll run ./set.sh which should setup the /proc/splash for you properly which is in the /usr/src/splashutils/splashutils-0.9 directory and is created with the above step and can only run after you've rebooted into a kernel with fbsplash enabled in it.
> 
> All themes are to be placed in /etc/splash/<themename> and all bootsplash themes can be used.
> ...

 

When I do 

```
./set.sh
```

I get the following

```

Can't open config file /etc/splash/default/1280x1024.cfg.

Can't open config file /etc/splash/default/1280x1024.cfg.

./set.sh: line 2: 31618 Segmentation fault      ./splash_util --vc=0 --mode=v --theme=default --cmd=getpic

Can't open config file /etc/splash/default/1280x1024.cfg.
```

OK. So I download the 2 files in step 5 and created /usr/src/init.

I copied and pasted the script.  Called it initramfs and placed it in /usr/src/init.  Did a chmod +x on the initramfs file but when i run it I get the following

```

root@Platinum /usr/src/init # ./initramfs

ln: `linux': File exists

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc'

gcc -Wp,-MD,./.vsnprintf.d  -march=i386 -Os -falign-functions=0 -falign-jumps=0 -falign-loops=0  -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -I../klibc -I../klibc/arch/i386/include -I../klibc/include/bits32 -D__KLIBC__ -DBITSIZE=32 -I../klibc/include -I../linux/include -W -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Winline -c -o vsnprintf.o vsnprintf.c

In file included from vsnprintf.c:12:

../klibc/include/limits.h:38:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../klibc/include/unistd.h:11,

                 from ../klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:14:31: linux/posix_types.h: No such file or directory

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:15:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../klibc/include/unistd.h:11,

                 from ../klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:20: error: syntax error before "fd_set"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:20: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `fd_set'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:20: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:22: error: syntax error before "ino_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:22: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ino_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:23: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:23: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:23: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:24: error: syntax error before "nlink_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:24: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nlink_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:24: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:25: error: syntax error before "off_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:25: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `off_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:25: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:26: error: syntax error before "pid_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:26: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `pid_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:26: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:27: error: syntax error before "daddr_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:27: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `daddr_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:27: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:28: error: syntax error before "key_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:28: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `key_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:28: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:29: error: syntax error before "suseconds_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:29: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `suseconds_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:29: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:30: error: syntax error before "timer_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:30: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `timer_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:30: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:32: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:32: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:32: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:33: error: syntax error before "gid_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:33: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:33: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:35: error: syntax error before "loff_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:35: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `loff_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:35: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:58: error: syntax error before "time_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:58: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `time_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:58: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:63: error: syntax error before "clock_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:63: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clock_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:63: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:68: error: syntax error before "caddr_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:68: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `caddr_t'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:68: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:114: error: syntax error before "__kernel_daddr_t"

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:114: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:115: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `f_tinode'

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:115: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/sys/types.h:118: error: syntax error before '}' token

In file included from ../klibc/include/sys/select.h:8,

                 from ../klibc/include/unistd.h:12,

                 from ../klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:10:24: linux/time.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../klibc/include/sys/select.h:8,

                 from ../klibc/include/unistd.h:12,

                 from ../klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:12: warning: `struct timezone' declared inside parameter list

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:12: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:12: warning: `struct timeval' declared inside parameter list

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:13: warning: `struct timezone' declared inside parameter list

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:13: warning: `struct timeval' declared inside parameter list

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:14: warning: `struct itimerval' declared inside parameter list

../klibc/include/sys/time.h:15: warning: `struct itimerval' declared inside parameter list

In file included from ../klibc/include/unistd.h:12,

                 from ../klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/sys/select.h:11: error: syntax error before "fd_set"

../klibc/include/sys/select.h:11: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from ../klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/unistd.h:17: error: syntax error before "fork"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:17: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `fork'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:17: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:18: error: syntax error before "vfork"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `vfork'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:19: error: syntax error before "getpid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:19: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getpid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:19: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:20: error: syntax error before "getpgid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:20: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getpgid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:20: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:20: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:21: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:22: error: syntax error before "getppid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:22: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getppid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:23: error: syntax error before "getpgrp"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:23: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getpgrp'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:23: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:25: error: syntax error before "setsid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:25: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `setsid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:25: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:26: error: syntax error before "getsid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:26: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getsid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:26: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:26: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:36: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:37: error: syntax error before "getuid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:37: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getuid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:37: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:38: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:39: error: syntax error before "geteuid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:39: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `geteuid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:39: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:40: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:41: error: syntax error before "getgid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:41: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getgid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:41: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:42: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:43: error: syntax error before "getegid"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:43: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getegid'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:43: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:44: error: syntax error before "gid_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:44: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:45: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid_t'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:45: error: syntax error before '*' token

../klibc/include/unistd.h:45: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:46: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:47: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:48: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:49: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:50: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:51: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../klibc/include/unistd.h:63: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:63: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:64: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:64: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:65: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:65: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:71: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:71: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:72: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:72: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:73: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:73: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:84: error: syntax error before "lseek"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:84: error: syntax error before "off_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:84: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lseek'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:84: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:84: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:85: error: syntax error before "llseek"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:85: error: syntax error before "loff_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:85: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `llseek'

../klibc/include/unistd.h:85: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/unistd.h:85: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

../klibc/include/unistd.h:93: error: syntax error before "off_t"

../klibc/include/unistd.h:93: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from vsnprintf.c:13:

../klibc/include/stdio.h:61: error: syntax error before "off_t"

../klibc/include/stdio.h:62: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

../klibc/include/stdio.h: In function `fseek':

../klibc/include/stdio.h:63: error: syntax error before "lseek"

../klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: `__f' undeclared (first use in this function)

../klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

../klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: for each function it appears in.)

../klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: `__o' undeclared (first use in this function)

../klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: `__w' undeclared (first use in this function)

../klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

../klibc/include/stdio.h:66: error: syntax error before "ftell"

../klibc/include/stdio.h:67: warning: return type defaults to `int'

../klibc/include/stdio.h: In function `ftell':

../klibc/include/stdio.h:68: error: syntax error before "lseek"

make[1]: *** [vsnprintf.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc'

make: *** [all] Error 2

gcc  -pipe -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -D_GNU_SOURCE -Wall  -nostdinc  -march=i386 -Os -falign-functions=0 -falign-jumps=0 -falign-loops=0 -D__KLIBC__ -fno-builtin-printf -I/usr/src/init/udev-025/../klibc-0.116//klibc/include -I/usr/src/init/udev-025/../klibc-0.116//klibc/arch/i386/include -I/usr/src/init/udev-025/../klibc-0.116//klibc/include/bits32 -I/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include -I/lib/modules/2.6.8-rc2-love3/build/include -I/usr/src/init/udev-025/libsysfs   -c -o udev.o udev.c

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:14:31: linux/posix_types.h: No such file or directory

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:15:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:20: error: syntax error before "fd_set"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:20: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `fd_set'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:20: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:22: error: syntax error before "ino_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:22: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ino_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:23: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:23: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `mode_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:23: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:24: error: syntax error before "nlink_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:24: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nlink_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:24: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:25: error: syntax error before "off_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:25: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `off_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:25: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:26: error: syntax error before "pid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:26: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `pid_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:26: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:27: error: syntax error before "daddr_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:27: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `daddr_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:27: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:28: error: syntax error before "key_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:28: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `key_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:28: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:29: error: syntax error before "suseconds_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:29: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `suseconds_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:29: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:30: error: syntax error before "timer_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:30: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `timer_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:30: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:32: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:32: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `uid_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:32: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:33: error: syntax error before "gid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:33: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:33: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:35: error: syntax error before "loff_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:35: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `loff_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:35: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:58: error: syntax error before "time_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:58: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `time_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:58: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:63: error: syntax error before "clock_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:63: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `clock_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:63: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:68: error: syntax error before "caddr_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:68: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `caddr_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:68: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:114: error: syntax error before "__kernel_daddr_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:114: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:115: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `f_tinode'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:115: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/types.h:118: error: syntax error before '}' token

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/select.h:8,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:10:24: linux/time.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/select.h:8,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:12: warning: `struct timezone' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:12: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:12: warning: `struct timeval' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:13: warning: `struct timezone' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:13: warning: `struct timeval' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:14: warning: `struct itimerval' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/time.h:15: warning: `struct itimerval' declared inside parameter list

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/select.h:11: error: syntax error before "fd_set"

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:11,

                 from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:17: error: syntax error before "fork"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:17: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `fork'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:17: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:18: error: syntax error before "vfork"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `vfork'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:19: error: syntax error before "getpid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:19: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getpid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:19: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:20: error: syntax error before "getpgid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:20: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getpgid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:20: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:20: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:21: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:22: error: syntax error before "getppid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:22: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getppid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:23: error: syntax error before "getpgrp"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:23: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getpgrp'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:23: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:25: error: syntax error before "setsid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:25: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `setsid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:25: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:26: error: syntax error before "getsid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:26: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getsid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:26: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:26: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:36: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:37: error: syntax error before "getuid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:37: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getuid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:37: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:38: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:39: error: syntax error before "geteuid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:39: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `geteuid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:39: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:40: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:41: error: syntax error before "getgid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:41: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getgid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:41: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:42: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:43: error: syntax error before "getegid"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:43: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `getegid'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:43: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:44: error: syntax error before "gid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:45: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gid_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:45: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:46: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:47: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:48: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:49: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:50: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:51: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:63: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:64: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:65: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:71: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:72: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:73: error: syntax error before "uid_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:84: error: syntax error before "lseek"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:84: error: syntax error before "off_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:84: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `lseek'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:84: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:85: error: syntax error before "llseek"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:85: error: syntax error before "loff_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:85: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `llseek'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:85: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/unistd.h:93: error: syntax error before "off_t"

In file included from udev.c:23:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:61: error: syntax error before "off_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function `fseek':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:63: error: syntax error before "lseek"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: `__f' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: for each function it appears in.)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: `__o' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:64: error: `__w' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:66: error: syntax error before "ftell"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:67: warning: return type defaults to `int'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h: In function `ftell':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/stdio.h:68: error: syntax error before "lseek"

In file included from udev.c:28:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/errno.h:6:23: asm/errno.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:10,

                 from udev.c:29:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/limits.h:38:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

In file included from udev.c:29:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:12:24: asm/signal.h: No such file or directory

In file included from udev.c:29:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:38: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: In function `sigemptyset':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:40: error: `__set' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:43: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: In function `sigfillset':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:45: error: `__set' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:48: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: In function `sigaddset':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:50: error: `__set' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:51: error: `__signum' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:54: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: In function `sigdelset':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:56: error: `__set' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:57: error: `__signum' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:60: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: In function `sigismember':

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:62: error: `__set' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:63: error: `__signum' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h: At top level:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:66: error: syntax error before "__signal"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:66: error: syntax error before "__sighandler_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:66: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__signal'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:66: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:67: error: syntax error before "sysv_signal"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:67: error: syntax error before "__sighandler_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:67: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sysv_signal'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:67: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:68: error: syntax error before "bsd_signal"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:68: error: syntax error before "__sighandler_t"

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:68: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `bsd_signal'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:68: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:69: warning: `struct sigaction' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:70: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sigset_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:70: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:71: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:72: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sigset_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:72: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:73: warning: `struct sigaction' declared inside parameter list

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:74: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sigset_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:74: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:75: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:76: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `sigset_t'

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:76: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/signal.h:78: error: syntax error before "int"

In file included from udev.h:26,

                 from udev.c:32:

/usr/src/init/klibc-0.116/klibc/include/sys/param.h:9:25: linux/param.h: No such file or directory

In file included from udev.c:32:

udev.h:73: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:74: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:74: error: `NAME_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:75: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:75: error: `NAME_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:76: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:76: error: `NAME_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:77: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.h:77: error: `NAME_MAX' undeclared here (not in a function)

udev.c: In function `sig_handler':

udev.c:61: error: `SIGINT' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev.c:62: error: `SIGTERM' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev.c: In function `udev_hotplug':

udev.c:84: error: `EINVAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev.c:86: error: storage size of `act' isn't known

udev.c:134: error: `SA_RESTART' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev.c:135: error: `SIGINT' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev.c:136: error: `SIGTERM' undeclared (first use in this function)

udev.c:86: warning: unused variable `act'

make: *** [udev.o] Error 1

mknod: `image/dev/console': File exists

mknod: `image/dev/null': File exists

cp: cannot stat `klibc-*/ash/sh': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `klibc-*/utils/static/chroot': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `klibc-*/utils/static/dd': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `klibc-*/utils/static/fstype': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `klibc-*/utils/static/mount': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `klibc-*/utils/static/umount': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `udev-*/udev': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `udev-*/udevstart': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/etc/splash': No such file or directory

root@Platinum /usr/src/init #
```

Any ideas what I am doing wrong here.

----------

## gastar

and another strange compile problem (splashutils)....

```

  MAKE    klibc

./libc.so(.text+0x0): In function `_start':

: multiple definition of `_start'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crt1.o(.text+0x0): first defined here

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crt1.o(.text+0xc): In function `_start':

: undefined reference to `__libc_csu_fini'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crt1.o(.text+0x11): In function `_start':

: undefined reference to `__libc_csu_init'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/../../../crt1.o(.text+0x1d): In function `_start':

: undefined reference to `__libc_start_main'

/tmp/ccUIzvyS.o(.text+0x1768): In function `main':

/usr/src/splashutils-0.9-pre02/libs/klibc-0.151/klibc/sha1hash.c:298: undefined reference to `stdin'

/tmp/ccUIzvyS.o(.text+0x178b):/usr/src/splashutils-0.9-pre02/libs/klibc-0.151/klibc/sha1hash.c:302: undefined reference to `stderr'

/tmp/ccUIzvyS.o(.text+0x17ff):/usr/src/splashutils-0.9-pre02/libs/klibc-0.151/klibc/sha1hash.c:309: undefined reference to `feof'

/tmp/ccUIzvyS.o(.text+0x1820):/usr/src/splashutils-0.9-pre02/libs/klibc-0.151/klibc/sha1hash.c:312: undefined reference to `fclose'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [sha1hash] Error 1

make: *** [klibc] Error 2

```

Any ideas ?

----------

## HotBBQ

Is all of this available in love3?

----------

## cold_flame

just a suggestion

you should change in your last step the stuff from "copying over" your old bzimage et al to creating a new one.

because if it doesn't boot, you can be in real s**t

you can never have too many kernel images.. well maybe.. but definately more is better than not enough

*shudders at the thoguht of recompiling kernels from boot cds*

and imho it's easier to create more entries in grub or lilo than it is to mess around with a disfunctional boot

----------

## ian!

Moved from 'Gentoo Chat' to 'Documentation, Tips & Tricks'.

----------

## blue.sca

so this is a new bootsplash? could not find any information (perhaps im blind ;)) on spocks page. if so, any screenshots?

//ok, found out, it is, so, any screens?

----------

## genstef

A screenshot displays the theme not the bootsplash/gensplash.

For Screenshots of different themes look at http://bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/

This here is the Theme sock is working with:

http://bootsplash.de/files/themes/screenshots/Theme-Emergance-silent.png

So this will be nearest to a screenshot.

----------

## blue.sca

so it looks like the regular bootsplash. what are the benefits?

----------

## snekiepete

Good guide, but needs some revision for clarification....The steps seem a little out of order maybe????

At any rate....thanks for the guide

I have this working on vanilla-2.6.8-rc2 with vesa-tng patch if anyone is interested and at 1400x1050 resolution.

----------

## Woolmonkey

I have followed all the steps but were is the set.sh script??? It is working but I don't have any graphics come up just the console at 1280-x1024.

edit: I found the set.sh but it complains it can't find files so I renamed the files so it can find them then when I rebooted no splash screen just text any idieas.

----------

## snekiepete

I had the best luck starting the process over after I went through it once. It seemed to catch somewhere that I either missed, or a step that needed to occur before another....at any rate, after going through everything the second time basically from the beginning, except for patching the kernel and rebuilding it, I was able to get a rockin theme goin on.

----------

## Blutkind

Awesome, so it worked for you successfully? Good to hear. Another gensplash user on board.

----------

## snekiepete

It is nice to have a bootsplash back

----------

## HotBBQ

Having some problems compiling.  I have the correct version of gcc installed as well.

```
hotbbq splashutils-0.9 # pwd

/usr/src/splashutils/splashutils-0.9
```

```
hotbbq splashutils-0.9 # ls -al

total 42

drwxr-xr-x  4 adam users   17 Jul 29 15:29 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     3 Jul 29 15:29 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 4446 Jul 19 09:45 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users   78 Jul 16 07:35 config.h

drwxr-xr-x  2 adam users    2 Jul 19 08:44 kernel

drwxr-xr-x  6 adam users    6 Jul 19 08:44 libs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    14 Jul 29 15:29 linux -> /usr/src/linux

-rwxr--r--  1 adam users  174 Jul 16 18:04 set.sh

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 2410 Jul 19 09:45 splash.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 2060 Jul 19 09:45 splash.h

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 1894 Jul 19 09:45 splash_cmd.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 3375 Jul 19 09:45 splash_common.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users  926 Jul 19 09:45 splash_dev.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 2594 Jul 19 09:45 splash_kernel.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 5403 Jul 19 09:45 splash_parse.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 7877 Jul 19 09:45 splash_render.c

-rw-r--r--  1 adam users 5422 Jul 19 09:45 splash_unpack.c
```

```
hotbbq splashutils-0.9 # gcc -v

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.4-r1/work/gcc-3.3.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info --enable-shared --host=i386-pc-linux-gnu --target=i386-pc-linux-gnu --with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++ --enable-threads=posix --enable-long-long --disable-checking --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-cstdio=stdio --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/g++-v3 --with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --disable-multilib --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=generic

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)
```

```
hotbbq splashutils-0.9 # make

  MAKE    klibc

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/include/stdarg.h', needed by `vsnprintf.o'.  Stop.

make: *** [klibc] Error 2
```

----------

## grzewho

how about this error ?

```

splash_kernel.c: In function `main':

splash_kernel.c:33: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_KERNEL' undeclared (first use in this function)

splash_kernel.c:33: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

splash_kernel.c:33: error: for each function it appears in.)

splash_kernel.c:72: error: `FB_SPLASH_IO_ORIG_USER' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [kernel/splash_kernel.o] Error 1

```

----------

## snekiepete

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> how about this error ?
> 
> ```
> 
> splash_kernel.c: In function `main':
> ...

 

Are you using splashutils-0.9-pre02? I had this error using that so I used the pre01 package.

----------

## Blutkind

pre01 package is for the old patch pre02 is for the new patch, which you can get here.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-r1-2.6.8-rc1.patch

Note: For love3 you'll have to reverse the older patch and apply this patch for the new fbsplash to work. It may have a failed hunk on love3 but it's an easy fix, you don't need to reverse the patch to fix it either. Just do the following.

[code]

cd /usr/src/linuxyoupatched

nano include/linux/sysctl.h

find this line here "KERN_SCHED_TIMESLICE=66," which should be on line 136.

now add the following line just below it.

KERN_FBSPLASH=66,	/* string: path to fbsplash helper */

[code]

That's all you need to do to have that patch applied 100%, good luck with the new fbsplash, it runs fine here. Guide should be 100% the same, You don't need to use ./set.sh anymore and there's no /proc/splash it is all now in the /dev/ environment[/code]

----------

## gatiba

I can see the bootsplash, but progress bar isn't working  :Sad: 

Anyone helps?

----------

## snekiepete

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> I can see the bootsplash, but progress bar isn't working 
> 
> Anyone helps?

 

I dont think that is supported yet

----------

## gatiba

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   I can see the bootsplash, but progress bar isn't working 
> 
> Anyone helps? 
> 
> I dont think that is supported yet

 

But what are advantages of gensplash <-> bootsplash?

----------

## HotBBQ

The first download link for the two files in step five is broken.  Is there some place else I can get this file?  I'm using love3 sources and have applied your patches and fixes.  The make now successfully completes for splashutils, but do I need to recomplie the kernel even if it already has all the options requested?

----------

## snekiepete

 *HotBBQ wrote:*   

> The first download link for the two files in step five is broken.  Is there some place else I can get this file?  I'm using love3 sources and have applied your patches and fixes.  The make now successfully completes for splashutils, but do I need to recomplie the kernel even if it already has all the options requested?

 

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/klibc/Stable/klibc-0.116.tar.bz2

you might want to get the latest version though so might want to use this one

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/klibc/Stable/klibc-0.152.tar.bz2

no, if your kernel is patched, and you are running that kernel you can start at step 4. keep in mind that with the pre02 version there is no (and no need to) run the ./set.sh command, so if you try it will say that there is no set.sh.Last edited by snekiepete on Mon Aug 02, 2004 2:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snekiepete

 *gatiba wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*    *gatiba wrote:*   I can see the bootsplash, but progress bar isn't working 
> 
> Anyone helps? 
> 
> I dont think that is supported yet 
> ...

 

The bootsplash patch seems to be alot pickier to patch to some kernel versions. I think that the dev of fbsplash is just gettting started on this project so hopefully he will do with it what he has done with vesafb-tng......make it rock!!!!!!

----------

## HotBBQ

Still having compile problems.  Going to try this one more time with the pre01 and love3.  The kernel patches are not installing very well for me.  When it asks if I want to assume -R, should I say yes?

----------

## snekiepete

You do not have to patch the love-sources kernel....at all. start from step 4

----------

## Frodg

 *HotBBQ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> hotbbq splashutils-0.9 # make
> 
> ...

 

I have this issue

I have the right gcc and everything went smoothly to this point.. So I then installed klibc from the link provided and still no way around this

Tell me where I went wrong....

----------

## HotBBQ

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> You do not have to patch the love-sources kernel....at all. start from step 4

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Frodg

emerging splashutils is the first part of steo 4 isn't it???

Or am I confused   :Question: 

----------

## snekiepete

 *Frodg wrote:*   

> emerging splashutils is the first part of steo 4 isn't it???
> 
> Or am I confused  

 

yes, but not patching the kernel.......

----------

## agentwd40

i got it working but i have to manually start a theme using set.sh

is there a way to display the theme during boot?

and what does the splash=silent line do?

thanks

----------

## ck42

 *Blutkind wrote:*   

> pre01 package is for the old patch pre02 is for the new patch, which you can get here.
> 
> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/fbsplash-0.9-r1-2.6.8-rc1.patch
> 
> Note: For love3 you'll have to reverse the older patch and apply this patch for the new fbsplash to work. It may have a failed hunk on love3 but it's an easy fix, you don't need to reverse the patch to fix it either. Just do the following.
> ...

 

Ok....went through the whole procedure starting at Step 4.  Everything compiled fine.  But, I don't have a theme when booting.

I *did* make this modification:

cd /usr/src/linuxyoupatched

nano include/linux/sysctl.h

find this line here "KERN_SCHED_TIMESLICE=66," which should be on line 136.

now add the following line just below it.

KERN_FBSPLASH=66,	/* string: path to fbsplash helper */

I realize you've said that if you have the love-sources kernel you can start at step 4 but why then did you give instructions for this pseudo patch to the kernel?

Just to be sure, I created an ebuild for the love3 kernel from here:

http://cos.evilforums.com/love/2.6.8-rc2-love3/love-sources-2.6.8_rc2-r3.ebuild

So am I still correct in that I do NOT need to apply any patches?

If so, then any ideas on how to troubleshoot what's happening/not happening?

EDIT:

Found this in the dmesg:

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

splash: console 0 using theme 'default'

then, a little ways farther:

splash: unsupported version of the bootsplash protocol (66)

splash: unsupported version of the bootsplash protocol (66)

splash: unsupported version of the bootsplash protocol (66)

splash: unsupported version of the bootsplash protocol (66)

splash: unsupported version of the bootsplash protocol (66)

splash: unsupported version of the bootsplash protocol (66)

Seems to me that there's some bootsplash stuff that's still running that maybe needed to be reversed.

----------

## snekiepete

Because there have been some major changes to this, I have posted a fork here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Changes include an ebuild, different setup options, and a patch for a progressbar.......

Thanks again Blutkind for the great info.

----------

## TierMann

What do I use to set a splash for the 6 other consoles?

With Bootsplash you'd just run "/etc/init.d/bootsplash start" and they're all set.

Anything like that in fbsplash or splashutils

Update: Found it

Here's a quick script I wrote to toggle all the console's splashes.

```

#! /bin/sh

# Syntax: splashit [on|off]

# Defaults to on.

# vConsole = (first console to set)

# vCount   = (last console + 1)

# THEME    = (theme to use)

#===================================

vConsole=1

vCount=6

THEME="default"

#===================================

Arg=$1

if [ "$Arg" = "" ]; then

Arg="on"

fi

if [ $Arg == "off" ]

then

 while [ "$vConsole" -lt "$vCount" ]

  do

   /sbin/splash_util --vc=$vConsole --cmd=off

   vConsole=`expr $vConsole + 1`

  done

else

 while [ "$vConsole" -lt "$vCount" ]

  do

   /sbin/splash_util --vc=$vConsole --theme=$THEME --cmd=setcfg

   /sbin/splash_util --vc=$vConsole --theme=$THEME --cmd=setpic

   /sbin/splash_util --vc=$vConsole --cmd=on

   vConsole=`expr $vConsole + 1`

  done

fi

```

----------

